# Microsoft Office Document Scanning w/ScanGear



## plafay (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a scanner set up on a network (192.168.7.201) that 5 out of 8 employees can scan to without issue. Just recently the other 3 are no longer able to scan documents to the scanner. Scanner is a Cannon IR3570 with print/copy capabilities. The 3 can print to it, they just can't use Microsoft Office Document Scanning. Scangear detects the scanner, and adds it, but the scanner is not 'seen' by the Microsoft Office Document Scanning program (part of office 2003). We've uninstalled/reinstalled ScanGear and MS Office with no joy in addition to installing/removing drivers we dl'd from Canon's website. We even tried copying over the 11.0 folder (C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MODI) on a working computer that can scan to a nonfunctional one with no success. We're running a variation of SP3 and SP2 on the working and non-working pc's. We tried fully updating one non-functioning pc with every possible update with no change. The pc's that can scan successfully vary with service packs ranging from 2 to 3.



Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions would be appreciated. If additional information is required I will post it as requested.



Thanks


----------



## plafay (Jun 20, 2008)

no ideas or suggestions on this?


----------



## plafay (Jun 20, 2008)

no one?


----------



## yukkaspecial (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a problem where the scanner would not appear in the drop down in microsoft image scanner until I made the user a local administrator.

This fixed the problem. the problem I now have is that when I try to the scan, the software reports that the scanner is offline although it is online and other machines can scan to it.


----------



## miklasm (Jul 16, 2008)

yukkaspecial said:


> I had a problem where the scanner would not appear in the drop down in microsoft image scanner until I made the user a local administrator.
> 
> This fixed the problem. the problem I now have is that when I try to the scan, the software reports that the scanner is offline although it is online and other machines can scan to it.


Hello yukkaspecial, please install the newest version - 2.21. You can download this software directly from the Canon website:

http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0028065.asp

I had the same problem, it seems to be solved.


----------



## plafay (Jun 20, 2008)

I will try both these things and let you know how it goes. The local admin is an interesting suggestion, they should be local admins on their machines already unless corporate changed something somehow...they were able to scan fine up until a certain point.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll post back tomorrow.


----------



## plafay (Jun 20, 2008)

Negative. Making the user a local admin on the machine still doesnt' populate the microsoft office document scanner list. I upgraded to scangear 2.21 as well with no joy although there was nothing wrong with scangear 2.1, it's the office product not functioning properly.


----------



## oldcomputerguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Microsoft Office Document Scanning and Microsoft Office Image Scanning has a built in database of scanners. If your scanner is not in their database, you will not see it listed. I got around the issue by scanning my document to a TIFF file using the scanner software and then opening that file with Microsoft Office Document Scanning to do my OCR recognition. In my case I just opened My computer, right clicked on my scanner under scanners and cameras, and clicked on get picture using scanner wizard. Hope this helps.


----------



## syanous (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
got this same problem with plafay. anyone got around with it?
last resort must be re-installing everything I guess.


----------



## kseventy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

I found the following solution on http://blogs.msdn.com/nickmac/archi...3-and-microsoft-office-document-scanning.aspx

The driver name exceeding 30 characters is the source of the issue:

Shorten the following registry key for the scanner device driver name to 29 characters or less. Below is a specific example for the ScanGear scanner driver.

From:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\Color Network ScanGear\Driver\Devices] 
"ProductName"="Color Network ScanGear Ver.2.12"

To:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\Color Network ScanGear\Driver\Devices] 
"ProductName"="Color Network ScanGear"


Let us all know if it works.


----------

